# Serveur mail sous mac os x serveur



## germain31121975 (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

 Je viens d'installer serveur mac OS X SERVEUR et je recherche des informations sur le paramétrage.

 J'arrive a envoyer des mails sur une adresse free toto@free.Fr

 mais quand j'ecris depuis l'adresse toto@free.fr à l'adresse titi@moi.com je ne récupère jamais la réponse.

 Quelqu'un peut il me conseiller ou me donner un titre de bouquin ou de fichier pour connaitre la méthode.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## guytantakul (12 Décembre 2007)

Il y a une doc en PDF dans les disques d'install. 
Bonne recherche...


----------



## germain31121975 (12 Décembre 2007)

ok je regarde

merci qd même


----------



## guytantakul (13 Décembre 2007)

Je ne peux pas faire mieux, je n'ai plus d'osX serveur sous la main depuis un moment...


----------



## germain31121975 (14 Décembre 2007)

Tu es sur quoi maintenant


----------



## guytantakul (15 Décembre 2007)

Sur rien du tout en serveur depuis septembre. 
Un NAS pourri même pas en Apple File Protocol qui ne sert à rien.
D'ailleurs il est mis en vente dans les petites annonces par un de mes collègues 

Mais bon, moi, j'hésite pas à démissionner quand la tronche du singe ne me revient pas. 
Travailler plus pour gagner moins, mais avec le sourire


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2007)

Avec OS X Server il faut _absolument lire la doc_, bien faite, en plus. Si l'interface est mac, les services sont complexes.

http://mosx.org/spip.php?article3


----------



## germain31121975 (14 Janvier 2008)

merci je regarde cela


----------

